# Help with copper test kit



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone here ever used "Api Copper Test Kit" ?? It says on the instructions that it reads both free and chealeated forms of copper in the water...BUT...there is only one color coded chart to determine readings...how do i know if its free OR chealeated??? thx! :S


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

This is literally all it says about chelated copper testing -

*Testing Tips
This test kit reads the level of total
copper (free and chelated) in parts per
million (ppm) which are equivalent
to milligrams per liter (mg/L) from
0 - 4.0 ppm (mg/L). Chelated copper
compounds are very stable and will
remain in solution for long periods of
time. Free copper levels will decline
rapidly and must be tested daily*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why are you testing for copper ? not really that important unless you are going to keep inverts...


----------



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry... Treating for gill parasites with Coppersafe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

personally , i wouldn't bother testing...just treat as directed..once treatment is finished do your regular 30% weekly water changes and any copper will be gone..
the med you are using should tell you what kind of copper is in it..that will be your test reading...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have never used that kit, but from the instructions you quoted, I would think it means it detects either/ or , so that any form of copper will show up on test. I did surf the net a bit, seeing if there were better directions for that kit, but found none. I did however find a lot of negitive reviews about it; very poor accuracy, tricky reading, confusing instructions, etc. If I had one, I would return it to the store for a refund...in the reviews I read, a copper test kit by seachem was frequently mentioned as a better kit.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The test just doesn't have any trouble detecting chelated copper. That's all it means.
You just have to know what kind you used. Since you used Coppersafe, then it's chelated.


----------

